# cow



## blancafló

Hola!

Sé qué quiere decir cow empleado para mujeres, pero me gustaría saber si hay algún tipo de equivalente para hombres...

Gracias


----------



## Sallyb36

.......pig.


----------



## rq554

?? No querrás decir que "cow" (vaca) es un sustantivo femenino? entonces el sustantivo masculino sería "bull" (toro)


----------



## Sallyb36

ahh sí, cow es la femenina y bull es el masculino.


----------



## Masood

De acuerdo con Sally... 'pig!' fue la primera palabra que me vino a la mente.
"Men are such pigs!"-....apparently.


----------



## rq554

So can you say "women are such cows!" too??
I got confused


----------



## Sallyb36

yes, you can. Only some men Masood, same as only some women are cows!!


----------



## rocioteag

Masood said:


> De acuerdo con Sally... 'pig!' fue la primera palabra que me vino a la mente.
> "Men are such pigs!"-....apparently.


 
  so, what is the meaning of cow, according with this question? 

Es que no entendi


----------



## sneaksleep

rq554 said:


> So can you say "women are such cows!" too??
> I got confused



I have heard it used more often to refer to an individual woman. "Mrs. Smith is such a cow!"


----------



## rq554

LOL I didn't know that. thanks


----------



## rocioteag

sneaksleep said:


> I have heard it used more often to refer to an individual woman. "Mrs. Smith is such a cow!"


 
meaning


----------



## blancafló

Por ejemplo, a una amiga le puedes decir de broma "cheeky cow", pero a un amigo qué se le puede decir que signifique lo mismo?


----------



## sneaksleep

Meaning she's rude, mean, ugly, a loser, or I just don't like her.


----------



## blancafló

bueno, cow es como bruja y cheeky es como cara dura


----------



## rocioteag

sneaksleep said:


> Meaning she's rude, mean, ugly, a loser, or I just don't like her.


 
ohhhhh  

Thank you, I´ll never imagine that meaning by my own  ... today, I learn something new


----------



## JB

Just so you know, both "cheeky" and "cow" are terms used in Britain.  The only reason some Americans would even understand "cheeky" is because Mike Meyers used to use it with a character he invented for a TV show )(Saturday Night Live).  Also, for those of us who watch British TV shows on Public Broadcasting here iin the U.S., and then people like me, who are just language nuts.


----------



## blancafló

podemos decir en broma cow a una amiga pero no veo muy apropiado decirle pig a un amigo, me parece mas insultante...


----------



## blancafló

sí, rocioteag, siempre se aprende algo nuevo, aunque como ha dicho jbruceismay se usa en el Reino Unido


----------



## blancafló

No se os ocurre nada para chicos? Es que yo suelo usar cheeky bugger pero por algún motivo no me gusta demasiado, no sé...


----------



## DCPaco

Dog...."he's a dog!" Es que "cow" lo usan como decir "that broad (o that bitch)".


----------



## blancafló

Creo que bitch es un poco más fuerte que cow, al menos es a lo que estoy acostumbrada...


----------



## blancafló

Bueno, gracias a todos... Si encuentro algo más parecido al sentido de cow pero para chicos os lo diré, ok?


----------



## sneaksleep

blancafló said:


> Bueno, gracias a todos... Si encuentro algo más parecido al sentido de cow pero para chicos os lo diré, ok?



It doesn't quite correspond exactly to "cow," but you could say "*bastard*."


----------



## fool4jesus

Me parece que "cow" también significa algo sobre el aspecto de la mujer - a veces "gorda" pero más a menudo simplemente "fea." "Pig" sólo refiere al comportamiento del hombre(s). "Bastard" (maldito) es semajante.

Además, aunque a veces una mujer dice "Men are such pigs!" despreciando todos los hombres, nunca he oido lo mismo por un hombre sobre una mujer:  "Women are such cows!" O sea, "pigs" se puede aplicar a más de un hombre, pero "cow" siempre se usa sobre una mujer sola.


----------



## blancafló

A mi bastard me suena bastante más fuerte, como cabrón en castellano, más insulto que cow... De todas formas tengo amigos/as que lo usan y otros que lo ven un poco ofensivo... Pig lo veo como muy despectivo, no os parece?


----------



## 50something

Yes, "dog" works well, my friends sometimes call me "dog mann"!!


----------



## blancafló

Well, we use dog in Spain "eres un perro, tío..." We also use pig but, as I said is more derogatory... So I think I'll choose dog!
Thank you!


----------



## whattheflock

Los mexicanos diríamos algo así como: "la vieja/el viejo ese".


----------



## borgonyon

No estoy familiarizado con "cheeky" pero "cow" es muy común para referirse a una mujer que no te cae mal --tal como lo puso sneaksleep--. Un pig es para un hombre, generalmente. Aunque los policías son "pigs" y cuando una persona come demasiado o hace algo en demasía se le dice "you're such [a] pig!" sin importar su sexo.


----------



## borgonyon

whattheflock said:


> Los mexicanos diríamos algo así como: "la vieja/el viejo ese".



O el [palabrota] ruco/la [palabrota] ruca…


----------



## DCPaco

LOL...pero, eso me parece muy "heavy" borgonyon...pero al final, todos son insultos.

Borgonyon:  Saludos, no sabía que había paisas por Beltsville--el otro día fui al cine por Powder Mills Rd. y vi sólo gringos (sin su uso despectivo). Vi un restaurante "mexicano" ¿lo es? En Riverdale, MD (linda con Hyattsville) hay uno que recomiendo--el lugar es un "hole in the wall" pero la comida es 100% de Puebla--se llama La Sirenita...me dicen que en Baltimore está La Sirenita #1. Bueno, te dejo y por aquí seguimos viéndonos.


----------

